# cannot upgrade to 8.1



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

I got this Gateway for christmas this last year, and in the "store" it says to upgrade to 8.1, and I have tried and tried and it says that the download has failed, and cannot install. I have called microsoft support, and was on the phone with them for a couple of hours, and he escalated support to the engineers, they also called, and I allowed them remote access, to come to the conclusion, that my connection is too slow to upgrade to 8.1. So, I went to an open network and tried it, to no avail. I probably should call them back, because it is free support, and then, I found this sight, maybe ya'll can help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is your download speed as measured by Speedtest.net? What type of service (DSL, cable, 56k dial up, mobile wireless, ...) do you have?

What speed is the open network you tried, and what type of network is it?


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

it is verizon wireless broadband, i guess, not too savvy, 32ms., dls-11.13, uls-6.50mbps, I am not sure of the open network though I have to take it to town to use that connection, I am VERY rural


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

I am sorry, I am not very "computer savvy"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> dls-11.13, uls-6.50mbps


Does that mean 11.13 Mbps down and 6.5 Mbps up?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> Does that mean 11.13 Mbps down and 6.5 Mbps up?


If so, that should be more than enough to download and install Windows 8.1.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot find that model on the Gateway site
However some Gateways I think came with a free trial of McAfee
If yours still has McAfee

Please see this
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1125037-windows-8-8-1-a.html

Even if it does not have McAfee, but still has the anti-virus that was provided as a free trial, it may well be the cause of the problem
Norton is another favourite for causing problems with the install of 8.1


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

ok, I am back, and I did that test again just now, and the Ping-73, the download speed-9.78, and upload speed was 7.52, now what that means, you gotta tell me, lol, but, that is it. My computer is a Gateway, NE56R41u, and am running windows 8, of course, I have a subscription for Norton Internet Security, So, Waaahhhhhh, I want 8.1, help me


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

now, why do I get a different result when I do that test? Now, just now, I did it again, and both the upload and the download was 11.+, so hmmm. OMG your in the UK? wow awesome!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The measured speed will vary depending on network congestion, server load, different server, etc. As was stated above those speeds should be sufficiently fast.

Uninstall Norton. Then also run Symantec's Norton Removal Tool. After you get 8.1 installed and all the subsequent Windows updates you can reinstall Norton if desired.


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

okay, I am removing Norton now, it is takin' forever, and then I will try it, thanks big bunches for yer help


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

waaaaaaahhhhhh, it did not work, wwwaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights
That is so that the window is headed
Administrator command prompt

You can do that by from the desktop press the windows key and then type
command prompt

I know there is no where to type

When the cmd prompt is found, right click it and click run as admin

The copy and paste this into the cmd window

*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*

I advise that you do copy and paste as the spacing is critical

run that and it should all being well return that it is checking through progress and then all being well that health is restored

Reboot
Go windows updates
install any other updates offered
and then reboot
then try 8.1 again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> it did not work


"it" being the Norton Removal Tool? Was there an error message?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Also if it fails again having followed the advice up to now
note please the full message together with any failure code and reason given


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just to throw this out there. I ran into a similar issue with installing 8.1. The issue was due to not doing windows updates first.

For me I manually ran windows updates
1. click start
2. type update
3. click settings
4. click windows update
5. click check now

Install any updates that they have available

Now try installing 8.1 again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed it can be



> Reboot
> Go windows updates
> install any other updates offered
> and then reboot
> then try 8.1 again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> he issue was due to not doing windows updates first.


Worth looking into, but ...

a. 8.1 is not supposed to be available in the Store unless and until the prerequisite updates have been installed;
b. If this turns out to be the problem, what does that say for the competency of Microsoft support and engineers?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree it must have these two
Although the Windows 8.1 update is downloaded and installed from the Store, your PC needs Windows updates KB 2871389 and KB 2917499 before Windows 8.1 becomes available to you in the Store

However he problem is sometimes, as we have said the AV or other updates


Get the latest critical and important updates. There are some updates you might need before you can install Windows 8.1. In most cases, the latest updates will be installed automatically using Windows Update. But if you don't have automatic updates turned on and you need to check for updates manually, or if you'd like to check to see when the latest updates were installed, you can do this from Windows Update.
Temporarily turn off your antivirus program. Some antivirus software might interfere with the installation. After you install Windows 8.1 or Windows RT 8.1, remember to turn your antivirus program back on.
Then to proceed
* The update will download and install in the background while you use your PC to do other things*. The installer will check to make sure you have enough disk space, that your apps and devices will work with Windows 8.1 or Windows RT 8.1, and that you have all the required updates. 
In some cases, the installer might find something you need to take care of before you can continue installing the update. If so, you'll see a message telling you what you need to do. 


and that I think is why we need to know what is the failure message being received

Note - I personally do not like the idea of the suggestion that the computer can be used to do other things whilst 8.1 is installing - personally I like to leave it just to that install


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

ok, I did the command prompt thing, I did as you said, and copy-pasted it, and yes, when I uninstalled norton, I also downloaded and ran the uninstall tool, I had recently done a refresh on this computer, because it was like slow, way slow for a new computer, that has very little crap on it, and at that time, I had to download and install 83 windows updates, and yes they all installed successfully, and with the last couple of suggestions, I have it set to automatic, but, I did a manual check, and it said that I was up to date. At that time I had not installed the optional updates, because, I thought that they were just that, "optional", I am in the habit of clearing my history, doing the disk cleanup thing, I admit, I have not defraged it. But when the lady from Microsoft, I had allowed in remotely, installed the optionals, when she was tryin' to "fix me", and like I said, she had come to the conclusion, that my internet speed was too slow. This was after I had spent more than a couple of hours with support in chat, and he had escalated it to the engineer person, lol, what the heck?, Now, I have run the Windows Upgrade 8.1 Asssitant, and it said that Itunes might conflict, so I removed that also. I have not reinstalled Norton, because, I noticed that you said if I desired, so, I assumed that it was also "optional", but, I have not turned on windows defender either, Now, AFTER ALL OF THIS! This is what the error says. (Something happened and Windows 8.1 couldn't be installed. Please try again. error code 0x80240031. Then in the bottom of the the box it has the try again, and cancel install, wow, that was a mouthful, I feel so smart now, lol, BUT!!!!! I still do not have Windows 8.1 Upgrade, nor can I update it, cause it has an update already right? lol, soo, now what boys?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That error is very wide ranging, but it is normally either an unreliable connection OR an update issue
Can you go somewhere to connect it hard wired rather than wireless
On some occasions it has proved to be a BING update that has been optional and has not been installed




Now you have uninstalled NORTON you must turn on WD - do NOT run it without AV protection. Windows Defender will not interfere with the progress of 8.1


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok. I see you have 64Bit.

Try this. Not too complicated, ever for a beginner, but tedious.

First. look through you Update history, and see if you have any of these:

KB2919355
KB2919442
KB2932046
KB2937592
KB2938439

If you have some or all, download and install the missing ones in this order:

http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._e6f4da4d33564419065a7370865faacf9b40ff72.msu

http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._f97d8290d9d75d96f163095c4cb05e1b9f6986e0.msu

http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._6aee5fda6e2a6729d1fbae6eac08693acd70d985.msu

http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._4abc0a39c9e500c0fbe9c41282169c92315cafc2.msu

http://download.windowsupdate.com/c..._3ed1574369e36b11f37af41aa3a875a115a3eac1.msu

That will complete the entire update, but in smaller sections. I will warn you that a couple could take a while to download. I would suggest you make a folder, preferably in another partition, and download them all in the first instance.


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

ok, so I tried the first one, and it said it is not applicable to my computer, hmmmm.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry to have wasted your time!


My post and links were referring to the update for Windows 8.1, not Windows 8. I have now read the thread more carefully!


I would suggest nexxev0, and MacboatMaster (post #13) is on the right track. But I would add one addition. The OS was presumably installed by Gateway. They may have hidden required updates, as not being needed at that stage.


Go back to Windows updates and check the item "Restore hidden updates" You may well find a couple there which are needed.


But, should you be successful, keep my download links, as you may find them useful in order to move on to the next stage.


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

I appreciate you helping me, no worries of time wasted, lol, I get that done, all on my own, heh heh, so, I will do that thing with the restore hidden updates, and see what I got. thanks


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

I did that and it says there are no hidden updates, this is really puzzling....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please go back to my post 13
When you ran that cmd what please did it report


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Should you still be in trouble, one last resort. I am still pondering your first post. That is, that the download failed.
Now Windows update downloads and installs at the same time. I am wondering?? If you have it installed, turn off, temporarily, in the power settings, Put the computer to sleep...." Make this "never"

Open the device manager. Right click the item "Network adapters." Right click your adapter(wireless?) and click the Properties and then the Power Management tab. *Untick* the first item, "Allow the computer to turn off this device...."

reboot and try the store update again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From post # 21:



> That error is very wide ranging, but it is *normally either an unreliable connection* OR an update issue
> Can you go somewhere to *connect it hard wired* rather than wireless


I think that an unreliable connection could appear as a slow connection to the Microsoft techs connecting remotely. And sometimes wireless can have little hiccups that we don't notice during much of our network use, but can be devastating to a large download attempt. Try with an ethernet connection.


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

I am confused on what I am supposed to look for, please explain. The post from Macboatmaster, about the cmd thing.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you ran the cmd I sent you in post 13 - the clean up image cmd what did the cmd window show when it completed


If you read post 13 you will see what I mean


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

MACBOATMASTER I remember doing that, but, I dont remember what it said, it restarted. Can I do it again?


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

As for the post from DAVEHC, I did the power option for sleep as never, but, in the device manager, for network adapters, I have a pantech uml290 broadband, and it does not have that tab, what should I do there?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes definitely and watch it please it will post the result on the cmd window.
It does not restart - you close the cmd window.

Also AFTER running that cmd again please post the results of this
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

run that and copy the results in the panel that opens and then paste them on your reply


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B960 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3909 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1826 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 459971 MB, Free - 414444 MB;
Motherboard: Gateway, EG50_HC_HR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So what did the result of the clean up image say please


If you are unsure would you please run it again and as I said watch it for the result


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

I did like you said with the copy and paste and it didn't do anything


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth says this has been deployed, with the version number, then it says image version, and a number, and then it says 20.0%
*


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

and still nothing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Leave it - it will take sometime - wait for it to reach 100% and do not use the computer in the meantime
It is an ONLINE check and will download from Microsoft any files it needs
then you need to tell me please what the final message is


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

k


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

ok, mister, this is what it says, "The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was repaired. The operation completed successfully." Does that mean in the windows store?


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

dammit, I rebooted, after making sure all my updates were in, and still, the damn thing will not downloadwwwwaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No it is not the Windows store it is basically corrupted or missing files in Windows.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/joscon/a...ion-in-windows-8-and-windows-server-2012.aspx

If there is anything connected to that laptop, other than the power - please disconnect it and try again.
Post the error message again.

and if there is nothing connected - please post the results of this
http://www.piriform.com/speccy

download the FREE Speccy and send me please the URL
*To publish a Speccy profile to the Web:*


In Speccy, click *File*, and then click *Publish Snapshot*.
In the *Publish Snapshot* dialog box, click Yes to enable Speccy to proceed.
Speccy publishes the profile and displays a second *Publish Snapshot*. You can open the URL in your default browser, copy it to the clipboard, or close the dialog box.


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

The only thing that is connected to my laptop is an external mouse, and the modem for my broadcom connection, cannot have internet connection without it. And I am not following what it is I am supposed to do now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try without the mouse, using the laptop pad


What part of my post please do you not folllow


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

what am i supposed to do? after I unplug my mouse?


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

Help, where are you MACBOATMASTER? waaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

In *Macboatmaster*'s absence I'll jump in here.

I believe his last directions were to try just the trackpad after unplugging the mouse. Were you able to do that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

TheShooter93


Thanks for coming in


oldhag420
Sorry my apologies - missed your post for some reason - that is what I meant, try with just the laptop pad


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> TheShooter93 Thanks for coming in


No problem. :up:


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

It did not work, now what?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry I have no other idea to offer
Good luck with it


----------



## oldhag420 (May 7, 2014)

Well, I really appreciate all the help that you have given me, I think I will go back to microsoft and see if they can give some more ideas, Thanks for your time, Tina


----------



## amosdway (Jul 21, 2014)

open command prompt, type sfc /scannow
let that run to completion.. if any errors show, 
go to control panel>>system>>administrative tool>>windows memory diagnostics
reboot and let that run.. if no error persist, refresh\reset pc
run the windows update troubleshooter open windows update click on the help, search for troubleshooter, 
check for updates.. 
after refresh/reset and updates are installed rerun sfc /scannow in cmd prompt, if it still shows errors, rerun the memory diagnostics, if you still get error, replace ram, (this is what I ended up having to do, and it worked, granted microsofts technical support was completely useless as they knew less than I did it seemed


----------



## welsh_taff (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a quickie - if you swipe the right hand side click the search button - type in cmd the cmd app appears - right click and at the bottom run as administrator - hey bongo job done!


----------

